# Healthy alternatives to drinking water.



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 14, 2017)

Drinking water is boring, doesn't have much of appealing taste. What are some good flavors I can drink instead that is tasty and healthy to consume? Also I can't drink 8 cups of water a day, is just too much and it doesn't help is not appealing.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 14, 2017)

Chinese Sencha with apple.

PS: Of course, with no sugar. I love it.


----------



## orcid (Jun 14, 2017)

Juice mixed with (acidoules) water
Tea


----------



## Ricken (Jun 14, 2017)

Juice in general is pretty good


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 14, 2017)

Also Rooibos, for when you had enough of the Apple Sencha.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 14, 2017)

Get some milk and poor some strawberry or chocolate syrup in there.

I'm not sure if you would call in an alternative, but home made fruit smoothies pretty tasty


----------



## Im kinda High Right Now (Jun 14, 2017)

soda


----------



## Stephano (Jun 14, 2017)

Im kinda High Right Now said:


> soda


*Healthy *alternatives to drinking water


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jun 14, 2017)

Drink when you're thirsty and you'll be fine. Drink whatever you want.


Spoiler: Adam Ruins Everything


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 14, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Drink when you're thirsty and you'll be fine. Drink whatever you want.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Adam Ruins Everything



This, but also drink the Apple Sencha and the Rooibos without sugar, they are tasty.
And the Sencha (for me) goes great with Sushi.
The Rooibos is more... like, perhaps for pastry.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jun 14, 2017)

You could try making kool-aid with Splenda or some other sweetener rather than sugar.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2017)

You really can't get more healthy then water. Gatorade, or some spots drinks work I guess.


----------



## Whole lotta love (Jun 14, 2017)

You could infuse it with fruit or cucumber.

I love lime water.

Also like the above posts, rooibos is very good. Many other herbal teas can have a diuretic effect so be careful.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2017)

Tea, yogurt. Homemadde yogurt only costs a few cents more than milk does if you know what you're doing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2017)

Last time, and other times, I drank gatorade/powerade/American sporty salt water my kidneys felt like I had been hit in them. Can't suggest those. Vile muck that stuff is.

Anyway I call it fruit squash. If you are not drinking tea or coffee in the UK you are probably drinking that. However finding it outside it is harder, especially if you are not inclined to pay import shop prices for it. It is however the only thing I truly miss when out and about in the world, though it is better now those hyper concentrated things exist and I can load my bag up with those.
Just read the stuff on the back of my bottle I keep with me and 5 calories for 250ml, 4 on another bottle I have here. Granted that is suggested 1:9 with water dilution and I usually go a bit stronger.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 14, 2017)

Kool-aid.







Uhhhh that was a joke but stuff like La-croix, carbonated water and fruit essence water is good.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2017)

Stephano said:


> *Healthy *alternatives to drinking water



Fruit juice isn't that much better health-wise (still a lot of added/processed sugar), water with crystal light would fare better IMO.

Real fruit in water would also be better, my mother has a water bottle that has a container in the middle that lets fruit juice gradually release in the water.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Real fruit in water would also be better, my mother has a water bottle that has a container in the middle that lets fruit juice gradually release in the water.


I wish I had one of those. Those are cool


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Fruit juice isn't that much better health-wise (still a lot of added/processed sugar), water with crystal light would fare better IMO.
> 
> Real fruit in water would also be better, my mother has a water bottle that has a container in the middle that lets fruit juice gradually release in the water.


Yeah, excess sugar is quite bad, and an awful acquired taste for us westerns.
The problem, it is kind of addictive, and once you are addicted to it reducing the poison to healthy levels takes time. You will have severe "sugar appetite" cases and even headaches for a couple of weeks until detoxicated. True story. (and the worst part, it numbs your taste buds, everything is tastier if you stop abusing sugar for some times)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, excess sugar is quite bad, and an awful acquired taste for us westerns.
> The problem, it is kind of addictive, and once you are addicted to it reducing the poison to healthy levels takes time. You will have severe "sugar appetite" cases and even headaches for a couple of weeks until detoxicated. True story. (and the worst part, it numbs your taste buds, everything is tastier if you stop abusing sugar for some times)



Sugar is physically and psychologically addictive for many people unfortunately.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Fruit juice isn't that much better health-wise (still a lot of added/processed sugar), water with crystal light would fare better IMO.
> 
> Real fruit in water would also be better, my mother has a water bottle that has a container in the middle that lets fruit juice gradually release in the water.


i wasn't defending fruit juice. I wasn't even talking about it, although yes I agree with you.

Earlier, I was talking about soda


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 14, 2017)

Suppose pure orange drinks with pulps (that you'd make yourself) would be healthy? I mean, when drinking this or that I'm not generally thinking if it's very healthy for my body but rather if it'll satisfy me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

drink = juice


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Suppose pure orange drinks with pulps (that you'd make yourself) would be healthy? I mean, when drinking this or that I'm not generally thinking if it's very healthy for my body but rather if it'll satisfy me.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> drink = juice


Not sure if super healthy, but that is tasty for sure.
Well, the healthiness of it I suppose depends on your body, e.g. if your stomach gets upset by acid things, probably it will not be so healthy to drink too much orange.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 14, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Not sure if super healthy, but that is tasty for sure.
> Well, the healthiness of it I suppose depends on your body, e.g. if your stomach gets upset by acid things, probably it will not be so healthy to drink too much orange.


About a few days ago I drank a lemon kool aid-type juice and it tasted pretty awful. Meaning, it tasted very acid and hardly like a real lemon juice. It's cheap for a reason.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2017)

Stephano said:


> i wasn't defending fruit juice. I wasn't even talking about it, although yes I agree with you.
> 
> Earlier, I was talking about soda



I know, I was adding it as an aside, sorry.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 14, 2017)

There is no alternative to pure water. There are some "therapies" that can help make water more "interesting" tho. I would have to look 'em up, but they exist. If at all possible, you should condition yourself to drink more pure water because its the healthiest option for hydration. Water has certain properties that other liquids don't have that are required for your body to function properly.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Sugar is physically and psychologically addictive for many people unfortunately.


Basically is true for many things, is probably fact, considering another thread i started about favorite cereal suggestions, most people there would state ones with high sugar over ones without any like plan chereios, rice krispies, corn flakes, etc. More favor the ones with sugar, cinnamon, frosted type of cereal instead. Also possible during school where people would be given milk for lunch and breakfast (We talking elementary school for kids) the option of chocolate milk allow them to used with unsweetend cereal.

Sugar is a additive thing and how many people sell their products weather is good or not. I just prefer something that isn't as bland and just as boring as pasta with no sauce or spices, rice with no gravy or anything that taste like swallowing air. But also healthy addiction that isn't bad to consume in large value.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HaloEliteLegend said:


> There is no alternative to pure water. There are some "therapies" that can help make water more "interesting" tho. I would have to look 'em up, but they exist. If at all possible, you should condition yourself to drink more pure water because its the healthiest option for hydration. Water has certain properties that other liquids don't have that are required for your body to function properly.


Yeah i suppose that is also why people say drink 8-12 cups of it every day. Which i bet most people do not, and is probably the same reason I made this post or even worst.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 14, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Yeah i suppose that is also why people say drink 8-12 cups of it every day. Which i bet most people do not, and is probably the same reason I made this post or even worst.


Also that whole thing about "if you feel thirsty, you're already dehydrated."
Drinking 8-12 cups of water can be hard, man. Even if you are fine with water (I actually prefer water over most other beverages). It's just, busy lifestyle = few water breaks, you know?


----------



## lostboysteve (Jun 14, 2017)

Take it from a type one diabetic the best thing to drink that's healthy aside from water, is some sort of club soda (with lime if that's your game) 

Sometimes, what I really enjoy is some peach infused vinegar splashed into club soda. Gives it a bit of tang without all the sugar. Unsweetened Iced coffee, or unsweetened tea is good as well. Occasionally I will dump a Splenda in there, but that's not healthy. 

As far as quitting sugar is concerned, wait until you have no choice and you'll see how easy it is. lol I HATED diet soda forever, but around 24 when I developed type 1, I learned to love it quite quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 14, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Yeah i suppose that is also why people say drink 8-12 cups of it every day. Which i bet most people do not, and is probably the same reason I made this post or even worst.


I don't think you should worry, it is blown out of proportion.
As people said before, your body has all the systems to make you work right and make you know what you need (unless you have some sickness).
If your body tells you to drink, go drink, just that.
TBH I know I drink normally over 3 litres of water per day, because I counted at some time, but I don't really go controlling it, your body should take care of it by itself.

One thing to note anyway, if your body starts asking for too much water, you may be developing diabetes.


----------



## depaul (Jun 14, 2017)

Have a good workout or a good 4km run, and you'll feel the love of water.
Seriously nothing beats the health benefits of drinking water.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I know, I was adding it as an aside, sorry.


Ohhhhh
I gotcha fam


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Ohhhhh
> I gotcha fam



Yeah, sorry about that, I've been doing a lot of thinking, I'm not in very good shape, physically (I dare not even mention my weight), but I will say I have to do better


----------



## lexarvn (Jun 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Real fruit in water would also be better, my mother has a water bottle that has a container in the middle that lets fruit juice gradually release in the water.


This is probably most healthy suggestion on here. I personally like the taste of plain water over fruit infused water, but most people seem to have the opposite preference.

Another suggestion would be filtering your water. A lot of the US has pretty bad tasting water due to either natural minerals in the water or having chlorine/fluorine put in it to sterilize it. A good carbon filter would remove those.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, sorry about that, I've been doing a lot of thinking, I'm not in very good shape, physically (I dare not even mention my weight), but I will say I have to do better


Well as boring as water is, it's the best thing for you. Keep drinking it. But whatever you do, don't drink soda. PLEASE! It's super bad for you. My brother drank is so much a few years ago and I noticed a significant change in his..... Stature..... He is much better now but still, don't drink it or at least drink it very sparingly.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2017)

lexarvn said:


> This is probably most healthy suggestion on here. I personally like the taste of plain water over fruit infused water, but most people seem to have the opposite preference.
> 
> Another suggestion would be filtering your water. A lot of the US has pretty bad tasting water due to either natural minerals in the water or having chlorine/fluorine put in it to sterilize it. A good carbon filter would remove those.



Luckily the area I live in gets very pure water naturally, straight from the mountains and underground, going through minimal require purification.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 14, 2017)

Oh, I know someone who drinks carbonated water because he finds it more interesting than normal water. That's an option! It's just some CO2, so you get all the watery goodness with some extra pizzaz. You could also experiment with adding some fruit extract, like lime? My dad drinks lime water all the time (dropping a few drops of lime extract in normal water). Lime can also be very healthy, especially for cleaning out your 'pipes.' Just don't go for sugary drinks or juices as your primary method of hydration. Make sure you drink plenty of water but add beneficial additives to spice things up.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Luckily the area I live in gets very pure water naturally, straight from the mountains and underground, going through minimal require purification.


Apparently, the water here where I live tastes like dirt according to my gf. I never noticed


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> There is no alternative to pure water. There are some "therapies" that can help make water more "interesting" tho. I would have to look 'em up, but they exist. If at all possible, you should condition yourself to drink more pure water because its the healthiest option for hydration. Water has certain properties that other liquids don't have that are required for your body to function properly.



Assuming you don't have a major aversion to water then why do "therapies" when you can get tasty flavourings of not particularly significant nutritional impact for not a lot.

I agree water is required by the body to function properly, this is OK though as most liquids that are safe to drink in any real quantity are mostly water. Or if you prefer all the tests which say nothing really hydrates you any better than plain old water have a corollary in that they all hydrate you about as well as water so drink away as long as it is not that salty gatorade nonsense -- there is no magical water sieve before your stomach.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 14, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Drinking water is boring, doesn't have much of appealing taste. What are some good flavors I can drink instead that is tasty and healthy to consume? Also I can't drink 8 cups of water a day, is just too much and it doesn't help is not appealing.



Since when did drinking something have to be entertaining? That's a bit weird to me. My drinking habits is based on what I have, not necessarily what I'll pay extra for. Bare essentials, coffee and water. Sometimes there's soda, typically around pizza time. Water actually is amazing when you're sweating bullets and need to cool off, I was chugging a lot of it the last couple days before I got my AC installed. I will say though that coffee's beating out water these days, I think. Well, two big bugs of coffee is similar I think to the volume of water I drink in a big green cup. And I always drink 1-2 mugs of coffee, and water, at least one big green cup. Though there have been days lately where I don't drink water at all, just coffee.

Why not just flavored water? I can't think of many healthy alternatives. Say with soda, I drink that for pizza, afterwards, chug water to get rid of the aftertaste. Water is the thing to drink before/after eating for me, before/after consuming soda, not always with coffee though.


----------



## matthi321 (Jun 14, 2017)

i heard drinking piss should be pretty healthy


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 14, 2017)

There really isn't one.


----------



## TVL (Jun 14, 2017)

Tea I think is the best alternative. Another one is to add stevia to water, there are variants with different tastes (caramel, chocolate, strawberry, vanilla etc.) not entirely sure it's a healthy alternative though (and I don't think anyone is).


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jun 14, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Chinese Sencha with apple.


Thats like saying a Brazilian Sushi with pineapple


----------



## Youkai (Jun 14, 2017)

matthi321 said:


> i heard drinking piss should be pretty healthy



Well there is a therapy method where you have to drink your own pee ....

Wouldn't mind it from a cute girl, but my own .... ewww


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 14, 2017)

Oh right, tea! Yeah, get some organic decaf whateverthehell and go to town, bro.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 14, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> Thats like saying a Brazilian Sushi with pineapple


Trust me, even if it sounds like "Brazilian Sushi with pineapple" it is a type of tea that we drink here in Germany.
They sell it in the Supermarket. I will look for a picture.
Hey I found the exact brand I drink:





Source: https://www.teekanne.de/produktwelt/laendertee/chinesischer-sencha.html

So, sorry for the "weird taste and naming conventions" of Germans, I suppose?, but that is the way it is.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 14, 2017)

If you are going to do tea, I cannot stress enough how you should go for organic. I haven't tried non-organic tea, but the amount of pesticides on every other kind of produce (in the US) pretty much make vegetables and fruits not healthy at all. Leafy vegetables suffer the most, as they have the most surface area and you can't "skin" a leaf, so if that's any indicator for how tea leaves are affected, make sure to go organic.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2017)

I see the hippy bullshit got cranked to 11.


Meteor7 said:


> There really isn't one.


How do you figure? There are plenty of ways to add things that taste great (or great to enough people for it to be a mass produced product) but have no particular calorific or nutritive value.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 14, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> have no particular calorific or nutritive value.


That's mainly the issue. It doesn't get that way without some iffy shit.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Oh, I know someone who drinks carbonated water because he finds it more interesting than normal water. That's an option! It's just some CO2, so you get all the watery goodness with some extra pizzaz. You could also experiment with adding some fruit extract, like lime? My dad drinks lime water all the time (dropping a few drops of lime extract in normal water). Lime can also be very healthy, especially for cleaning out your 'pipes.' Just don't go for sugary drinks or juices as your primary method of hydration. Make sure you drink plenty of water but add beneficial additives to spice things up.


I actually started drinking carbonated water since i became diabetic, like it more then normal water tbh.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> That's mainly the issue. It doesn't get that way without some iffy shit.


How do you figure?

Also absence of proof is not proof of absence but http://www.britishsoftdrinks.com/write/mediauploads/publications/bsda_annual_report_2015.pdf
Page 10 has "dilutables" which I had never heard before but it makes sense



Reckons 50 litres per person per year (apparently in ready to drink form) and going steady for years now (I am not sure of the history but I am finding adverts from the 50s for it).

Unless you are going to try to claim some kind of long term stuff, the onus then being on you to demonstrate that, and there would be indicators for cumulative type poisons and any number of conditions that might accelerate or exacerbate problems you have populations of millions that would argue otherwise.


----------



## coolfuze (Jun 14, 2017)

https://www.therightcup.com/


----------



## Procyon (Jun 14, 2017)

I drink this juice (only available in the Netherlands) with no added sugar, or sugar replacers. Still it's pretty sweet.


----------



## duwen (Jun 14, 2017)

If this was something OP was serious about (and not just attention seeking/post count infalting/whatever), he would have keyed the threads title into Google.
Top result there is *No fizzy drinks, no juice: here's what to drink to be healthy*, from the UK's Telegraph newspaper.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 14, 2017)

duwen said:


> If this was something OP was serious about (and not just attention seeking/post count infalting/whatever), he would have keyed the threads title into Google.
> Top result there is *No fizzy drinks, no juice: here's what to drink to be healthy*, from the UK's Telegraph newspaper.



Here in the Netherlands we got "DubbelFrisss" which has their "free" line without sugars or addictives. It still tastes pretty sweet. There are only sugars in it that are naturally in the juice, so it's not added to the juice.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 14, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> How do you figure?
> 
> Also absence of proof is not proof of absence but http://www.britishsoftdrinks.com/write/mediauploads/publications/bsda_annual_report_2015.pdf
> Page 10 has "dilutables" which I had never heard before but it makes sense
> ...


Unless I'm missing something, doesn't that article mostly just address consumer trends and industry growth? I think you were referring to the claim that low-cal beverages are flavored using powder produced from plants, vegetables, and the such. That a beverage could be made to be low-cal, flavored naturally, and relatively healthy isn't something I'd consider impossible (far from it, I'd call squeezing an orange into your gob a fine drink, even if it's pretty high on the calories, relatively speaking), but it's not something I'd ever trust when marketed to me, at least as an American familiar with the practices and consumables produced by American companies. I didn't mean to imply that I know for a fact that all low-cal beverages contain something unhealthy for you, only that I would strongly recommend against trusting any sort of processed foodstuff, especially when healthier options with less... eh... wiggle room, are easy to find.

Using what is said in that article as an example: "Squashes, cordials, powders and other concentrates for dilution to taste by consumers..." and they go on to detail some ratios they use in their drinks. What that doesn't claim is that these powders are made _solely_ out of natural ingredients, and even if they were, that wouldn't rule out the presence of things like pesticides/herbicides being present in the mix, as they would just be considered "part and parcel" for produce. Preservatives are the first thing I'd suspect to be present, but really, anything the government might allow to be in there could very well be in there. 
Some of my favorite things the FDA allows in food are cow puss and diesel fuel. They don't just allow it, they actually encourage the spraying of diesel fuel on carrots.
https://archive.org/stream/oilspraysforweed136craf/oilspraysforweed136craf_djvu.txt
Yummy yummy. 
This article also makes no claims to the quality of the produce they use to make this powder. For all we could know, what they use could be made out of cheap, rotting produce, ground up and scented to make it seem like it's still edible. Something similar is apparently what goes on with "100% natural" orange juice made over here. 

(He's not exactly the most official source, but he cites his sources, and I think he's entertaining.)
And that's if they're even bothering to "technically" tell the truth at all. Hell, there have been instances of large American industries simply putting out deliberately faked studies for decade, so it's not impossible they're not just straight-up lying and haven't been caught yet.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...quietly-paid-scientists-to-point-blame-at-fat
After years of conducting my own personal experiments (on myself and nobody else), I'm convinced that such a high percentage of processed foods produced over here contain something detrimental to health and general performance that I've had wildly more success avoiding every type of prepared foodstuff. The reason for this seems to be that "poisoning" consumers is both allowed by the government and more profitable to the company in almost every situation.

The reason I keep mentioning "America" is because I noticed that both you and that article are British. I have absolutely no knowledge of how your government, your regulations, or your corporations operate, and I wanted to add the caveat that all my information and research comes from eating American foods and observing American companies. I'm assuming companies around the world behave similarly, if only for the reason that I can't see why they wouldn't, but it is an assumption.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 14, 2017)

_This post has been removed due to the staff's corruption to money and other people._


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 14, 2017)

Really anything with sweetener in it rather than regular sugar will do. But nothing is quite as refreshing and thirst quenching as ice cold water.
I sometimes like to buy lemon juice, and add some to water along with liquid sweetener to make a healthy(ish) lemonade. Tastes great, is refreshing and you don't have to feel bad about drinking lots of it. Of course you can use fresh lemons I just prefer the convenience of bottled lemon juice, just a few squirts of it and a few squirts of sweetener and fill up with water.
Sugar free squash is another option, but I find most of them taste artificial, lemonade tastes much better.


the_randomizer said:


> Fruit juice isn't that much better health-wise (still a lot of added/processed sugar), water with crystal light would fare better IMO.
> 
> Real fruit in water would also be better, my mother has a water bottle that has a container in the middle that lets fruit juice gradually release in the water.


True, fruit juice is not much better, but at least it has some vitamins and other nutrients in it. Though if you're buying proper juice it doesn't have any added sugar, there's still a lot of sugar naturally in fruit juice making it about on par with soda sugar-wise.


Whole lotta love said:


> You could infuse it with fruit or cucumber.
> 
> I love lime water.
> 
> Also like the above posts, rooibos is very good. Many other herbal teas can have a diuretic effect so be careful.


This is a good idea. Lemon/lime infused water isn't the most exciting thing ever, but it's sure a hell of a lot better than plain water.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jun 14, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Trust me, even if it sounds like "Brazilian Sushi with pineapple" it is a type of tea that we drink here in Germany.
> They sell it in the Supermarket. I will look for a picture.
> Hey I found the exact brand I drink:
> 
> ...



Yeah I know Teekanne. It does usually has funky tastes like the one above.
But damn I cant get around how they named it ''Chinese'' when its the most Japanese tea there is :'(


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 14, 2017)

Avoid any fizzy pop.
Simple as that.

Natural fruit juices and Volvic.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 14, 2017)

Voss, FTW (Feel The Water).


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Unless I'm missing something, doesn't that article mostly just address consumer trends and industry growth? I think you were referring to the claim that low-cal beverages are flavored using powder produced from plants, vegetables, and the such. That a beverage could be made to be low-cal, flavored naturally, and relatively healthy isn't something I'd consider impossible (far from it, I'd call squeezing an orange into your gob a fine drink, even if it's pretty high on the calories, relatively speaking), but it's not something I'd ever trust when marketed to me, at least as an American familiar with the practices and consumables produced by American companies. I didn't mean to imply that I know for a fact that all low-cal beverages contain something unhealthy for you, only that I would strongly recommend against trusting any sort of processed foodstuff, especially when healthier options with less... eh... wiggle room, are easy to find.
> 
> Using what is said in that article as an example: "Squashes, cordials, powders and other concentrates for dilution to taste by consumers..." and they go on to detail some ratios they use in their drinks. What that doesn't claim is that these powders are made _solely_ out of natural ingredients, and even if they were, that wouldn't rule out the presence of things like pesticides/herbicides being present in the mix, as they would just be considered "part and parcel" for produce. Preservatives are the first thing I'd suspect to be present, but really, anything the government might allow to be in there could very well be in there.
> Some of my favorite things the FDA allows in food are cow puss and diesel fuel. They don't just allow it, they actually encourage the spraying of diesel fuel on carrots.
> ...




It does, it was however what I hoped to be a suitable source for the amount of squash that is drunk in the UK and it being done for several years. This would appear to go against your claim that "It doesn't get that way without some iffy shit.", though granted when I say iffy shit I mean stuff that will either fuck you up in short order or over a longer period.

Beyond that I would probably call most claiming they want natural things a pointless fetish, and as such I will probably have to go from here knowing we approach the world in rather different ways. If you want to play scary sounding chemical names we can, if you want to play how squishing fruit to make things is better than making it via industrial chemistry we can look at the resulting analysis of the results (that whole thing with apple pips and cyanide, quite true, still there when you pulp them vs making some pentyl pentanoate, one of the flavour chemicals in apples, or something, and that is before you get into almonds http://www.businessinsider.com/facts-about-natural-and-artificial-flavors-2014-1?IR=T ).

"Cow puss and diesel fuel", if they reckon the diesel oil it looks like there does not have any lasting effects I will believe them over "ooh it says diesel in it", and cow puss is going to happen in industrial scale production. If it is pasteurised then it should be fine. Equally all those organic fertilisers -- quite literally shit at times. Those faecal coliforms are tenacious little bastards as well.
The orange juice stuff was fascinating when I found out about that a few years back.

I don't doubt that things were paid off at points, however things are a bit more rigorous today so it holds about as much relevance as "[insert period of history] was a shit time not to be a rich member of the dominant group in society", never forget but if it ain't at play now...  possible, coulda, woulda, shoulda... is there even a compelling trend line you care to show? Mine says more people than ever are being fed on the same amount of land, even the poorest in society can afford to be fat if the desire takes them (though there may be qualifiers there if indeed the cheapest food promotes that in some manner), lifespans are going up and health during those are doing well too. There are of course other factors but if the food is inherently broken as you appear to want to head towards then surely that would play out.
There are still dodgy things going on -- the vitamins and supplements market in the US resisting regulation to an astounding degree being a nice example of that. Equally much of what goes on in "food patents" is not quite as bothersome to me as the very existence of software patents, patented gene sequences and the general approach to prior art in the US but that is not really so relevant to this discussion.

The US food industry is an... interesting place but by and large its standards would be acceptable, or even beyond acceptable, in most of the world and where it is not would either be a religious place or a quirk like my place says 6 weeks for this treatment but you say 7. The end result is often quite different (I can not imagine hamburger helper flying for a moment in the UK or Europe as a whole). There is however a world of difference between ultra processed meal in a plastic container and someone shoving a few preservatives in something and it no longer being "organic". If you want to eat an expensive organic diet then whatever floats your boat, you want to try to tell me it is a better or indeed the only safe way then you need more ammo.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jun 14, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Avoid any fizzy pop.
> Simple as that.
> 
> Natural fruit juices and Volvic.


Natural fruit juices as in those that you buy in supermarket or those that you squeeze yourself?
Cause those in supermarkets probably have more sugar and other shit than fizzy pop lol


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 14, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Drinking water is boring, doesn't have much of appealing taste. What are some good flavors I can drink instead that is tasty and healthy to consume? Also I can't drink 8 cups of water a day, is just too much and it doesn't help is not appealing.



I know how you feel. I don't drink 8 cups of water a day but I am trying. It is requirement because to keep you hydrate and keep in body and skins less dry and smoothly.


----------



## Youkai (Jun 14, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Natural fruit juices.





Procyon said:


> Here in the Netherlands we got "DubbelFrisss" which has their "free" line without sugars or addictives. It still tastes pretty sweet. There are only sugars in it that are naturally in the juice, so it's not added to the juice.



It tasts sweet because it is sweet ... you miss the point when they say no "added" sugar ! I doubt they actually take out any sugar that is within the fruits (I doubt you would want to drink that) so there is plenty of sugar inside every juice ! Fruit sugars are not really any better than refined sugar :/


----------



## Procyon (Jun 14, 2017)

Youkai said:


> It tasts sweet because it is sweet ... you miss the point when they say no "added" sugar ! I doubt they actually take out any sugar that is within the fruits (I doubt you would want to drink that) so there is plenty of sugar inside every juice ! Fruit sugars are not really any better than refined sugar :/



I said that, also non processed fruit sugars are healthier, most fruit sugar is processed.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 14, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> -snip-


You know, I'm in a weird situation where I strongly believe you're incorrect in the way you see government and companies, but I think you're absolutely right in not believing me. Without personal context and experimentation, if you were to believe the ravings of what essentially would seem to be an internet activist over the people you've been told have had your best interests at heart for all your life, I think you'd have to be some sort of unstable mind or affected by some strong, previously existing bias. The damning evidence on my end that inorganic foods are terrible for your health is almost completely wrapped up in my personal experiences with foods. To make a long story very short, transitioning from a conventional to organic diet, I felt little change that I could definitively pin on the diet, as I was exercising with increasing frequency and losing weight at the same time. After being on an organic diet for about a year, I accidentally bought milk that was labeled inorganic, but I didn't realize it at the time. The taste was indescribably vitriolic. After smelling it and searching for a "best by" date, I realized my mistake. I had no expectation that this would _taste_ any differently than the organic variety, even if I had known it wasn't organic, as my choice in going organic was simply to test whether or not the "fad" had any validity. Afterwards, I bought all of the produce I was currently eating as inorganic, and they each tasted wretched in different forms. Apples, pears, oranges, peaches, essentially most hand-fruits, produced a scalding sting in the throat after consuming 2 or more fruits in one sitting as well as a pungent scent in the back of the nose. Carrots tasted so strongly of gasoline that it prompted me to google the two terms, bringing me to the article I linked naming diesel fuel as an effective herbicide for use with carrots. Every food I ate labeled "conventional" produced a bitter, chemical taste which conjured sharp feelings nostalgia of when I was made to eat fruits and vegetables as a young boy. I realized that what I hated as a kid wasn't the vegetables themselves, but the chemical taste which I had no idea was due to chemicals my whole life. I also saw a distinct dip in my performance when training that night, however, while the discovery of the differences in taste was without any anticipation,  I can't say the dip in performance was as well. Because of that, I had reason to question how real that observed dip in health was at the time.

"Placebo effect" is the first thing you should think, and you're right to think that way. _I_ know it isn't only because of how unmistakable the difference in sensations between the two foods was as well as my continued experimentation with my diet, but that isn't information you can really prove to another person, as it's all sensory. That I was able to correctly guess what was on the carrots was also an indicator to me that it's not "in my head", as it were, but there are crazy people everywhere, and from your perspective, who's to say I'm not one of them? With the information you have now, you would have no reason to believe I'm not. An anecdote is proof of nothing outside of the experience of the one who tells it, after all, and I think that only a fool would take it on face value. Even still, you should understand that I have no reason to lie, at the very least.

Listen, I consider myself a scientist, and I admit that I say this with pride and ego. I have a physics degree from a well looked-upon college in America, and I'm well apprised of the way in which scientific studies are typically performed and reported, having done so myself on multiple occasions. That this is not anywhere near the standards of being a "scientific study" is painfully clear, especially when trying to use it in a debate like this, but I wouldn't say that means my findings and experiences aren't valid, at least to some extent. I do not have enough "ammo" to engage with you on the level this topic deserves, and that's because my investigation on the matter has been admittedly shallow and contained. The only way I see for you to understand my results is by recreating the experiment, and for all of this "study's" faults, ability to be easily reproduced is not one of them. Because of the consistently strong results I got in my own experiments, as well as how consistent my experiences were with others on internet forums (found after I had reached my conclusion), I'm more than confident in what I've found, but again, you shouldn't be until you try it yourself. Damn, I feel like I should apologize, as this is almost feels like a complete cop-out, but that's how and why things are.


----------



## YamiZee (Jun 14, 2017)

You don't have to drink when you aren't thirsty. Just drink something and it'll be fine. Btw different waters do taste different. I greatly prefer cold water to room temp water, not just because its refreshing but it actually tastes better. Also I enjoy filtered water and dislike most bottled waters and tap water.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 14, 2017)

if you wanna drink something healthy just pour the following three drinks in a jug:

Lucozade, Mountain dew and Pussy (yes this one is real :https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pussy_(energy_drink)

I mean, not only is it healthy, it also contains mountain dew which is the drink of gamers so yeah. Have fun and stay healthy


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 14, 2017)

There's no alternatives to drinking water.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 14, 2017)

Tap water is important because it has fluoride that's really needed to reduce tooth decay. For a nice-tasting drink that is healthier than soft drink, I really like iced tea.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 14, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> You could try making kool-aid with Splenda or some other sweetener rather than sugar.


Oh yes because Splenda is so much a healthier option

An in-depth scientific review of sucralose (Splenda) reveals an extensive list of safety concerns, including toxicity, DNA damage, and heightened carcinogenic potential when used in cooking
When heated, it releases chloropropanols, which belong to a class of toxins known as dioxins. Dioxin—a component of Agent Orange—is among the most dangerous chemicals known to man
Sucralose can destroy as much as 50 percent of the microbiome in your gut. What’s worse, it appears to target beneficial microorganisms to a greater extent than pathogenic and other more detrimental bacteria
Both animal and human studies have shown that Splenda alters glucose, insulin and glucagon-like peptide-1 (GLP-1) levels, thereby promoting weight gain, insulin resistance, and type 2 diabetes
The adverse effects of sucralose are oftentimes misdiagnosed or overlooked entirely as the side effects are so varied and mimic common ailments
And that pretty much applies to all other sweeteners as well lol great healthy recommendation from you well done.




Quantumcat said:


> Tap water is important because it has fluoride that's really needed to reduce tooth decay. For a nice-tasting drink that is healthier than soft drink, I really like iced tea.



That depends in where you are in the world here in Scotland the tap water does not have fluoride in it but the rest of the UK does as far as I am aware.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 14, 2017)

You don't need that sweet sensation, let it go and after the harsh first two or three weeks you will be happy forever.
As I said before somewhere, be it artificial sweetener or sugar, they numb your taste buds.
You will be able to taste a wider range of tasty flavors if you don't abuse them.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2017)

Green tea!


----------



## Lukerz (Jun 14, 2017)

Any health alternatives to breathing?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Green tea!


I agree, a lot. And Apple Sencha please! (I won't call it Chinese anymore even though Teekanne does, because the designation of origin police will come and sue me /s)


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Green tea!


Oh yeah I love green tea. A colleague of mine once made me a cup of something called toasted rice tea (or something like that), it was really really nice. I wish I knew where to buy it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lukerz said:


> Any health alternatives to breathing?


Ventilation tube?


----------



## pandavova (Jun 14, 2017)

I dont know...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Oh yeah I love green tea. A colleague of mine once made me a cup of something called toasted rice tea (or something like that), it was really really nice. I wish I knew where to buy it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Toasted rice tea can be made by you just by using rice afaik.
Green tea is also great for cakes. [Without sugar preferably]


----------



## SG854 (Jun 14, 2017)

All I drink is water. I drink when I'm thirsty and stop when I'm not. I don't keep track of how much I drink.
Same with food I eat when I'm hungry and stop when I'm full. Theres no need for this counting calorie non sense.
Keeping track is too much work. All this worked pretty fine so far.

I ain't fat. I don't really bother with that metabolic syndrome inducing substance in my drinks. Although I do still eat candy. MMMMMM.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 14, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> Natural fruit juices as in those that you buy in supermarket or those that you squeeze yourself?
> Cause those in supermarkets probably have more sugar and other shit than fizzy pop lol



Natural sugars from the fruits itself.



Youkai said:


> It tasts sweet because it is sweet ... you miss the point when they say no "added" sugar ! I doubt they actually take out any sugar that is within the fruits (I doubt you would want to drink that) so there is plenty of sugar inside every juice ! Fruit sugars are not really any better than refined sugar :/



Eating fruits is healthy, so are fruitjuices, not the concentrated ones like clear apple juice but the squeezed murky ones.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> You know, I'm in a weird situation where I strongly believe you're incorrect in the way you see government and companies, but I think you're absolutely right in not believing me. Without personal context and experimentation, if you were to believe the ravings of what essentially would seem to be an internet activist over the people you've been told have had your best interests at heart for all your life, I think you'd have to be some sort of unstable mind or affected by some strong, previously existing bias. The damning evidence on my end that inorganic foods are terrible for your health is almost completely wrapped up in my personal experiences with foods. To make a long story very short, transitioning from a conventional to organic diet, I felt little change that I could definitively pin on the diet, as I was exercising with increasing frequency and losing weight at the same time. After being on an organic diet for about a year, I accidentally bought milk that was labeled inorganic, but I didn't realize it at the time. The taste was indescribably vitriolic. After smelling it and searching for a "best by" date, I realized my mistake. I had no expectation that this would _taste_ any differently than the organic variety, even if I had known it wasn't organic, as my choice in going organic was simply to test whether or not the "fad" had any validity. Afterwards, I bought all of the produce I was currently eating as inorganic, and they each tasted wretched in different forms. Apples, pears, oranges, peaches, essentially most hand-fruits, produced a scalding sting in the throat after consuming 2 or more fruits in one sitting as well as a pungent scent in the back of the nose. Carrots tasted so strongly of gasoline that it prompted me to google the two terms, bringing me to the article I linked naming diesel fuel as an effective herbicide for use with carrots. Every food I ate labeled "conventional" produced a bitter, chemical taste which conjured sharp feelings nostalgia of when I was made to eat fruits and vegetables as a young boy. I realized that what I hated as a kid wasn't the vegetables themselves, but the chemical taste which I had no idea was due to chemicals my whole life. I also saw a distinct dip in my performance when training that night, however, while the discovery of the differences in taste was without any anticipation,  I can't say the dip in performance was as well. Because of that, I had reason to question how real that observed dip in health was at the time.
> 
> "Placebo effect" is the first thing you should think, and you're right to think that way. _I_ know it isn't only because of how unmistakable the difference in sensations between the two foods was as well as my continued experimentation with my diet, but that isn't information you can really prove to another person, as it's all sensory. That I was able to correctly guess what was on the carrots was also an indicator to me that it's not "in my head", as it were, but there are crazy people everywhere, and from your perspective, who's to say I'm not one of them? With the information you have now, you would have no reason to believe I'm not. An anecdote is proof of nothing outside of the experience of the one who tells it, after all, and I think that only a fool would take it on face value. Even still, you should understand that I have no reason to lie, at the very least.
> 
> Listen, I consider myself a scientist, and I admit that I say this with pride and ego. I have a physics degree from a well looked-upon college in America, and I'm well apprised of the way in which scientific studies are typically performed and reported, having done so myself on multiple occasions. That this is not anywhere near the standards of being a "scientific study" is painfully clear, especially when trying to use it in a debate like this, but I wouldn't say that means my findings and experiences aren't valid, at least to some extent. I do not have enough "ammo" to engage with you on the level this topic deserves, and that's because my investigation on the matter has been admittedly shallow and contained. The only way I see for you to understand my results is by recreating the experiment, and for all of this "study's" faults, ability to be easily reproduced is not one of them. Because of the consistently strong results I got in my own experiments, as well as how consistent my experiences were with others on internet forums (found after I had reached my conclusion), I'm more than confident in what I've found, but again, you shouldn't be until you try it yourself. Damn, I feel like I should apologize, as this is almost feels like a complete cop-out, but that's how and why things are.



Every double blind test I have seen and done says not a difference when properly controlled for, and I do that sort of thing a lot for myself with food (turns out tomatoes* and I don't get along, and I can absolutely tell semi skimmed and full fat milk apart). The main differences tending to come for me where people on organic farms or in their little garden patch grow something which tastes great but is vulnerable to probably everything (the apples in my garden from a now somewhat rare breed taste delicious, if there is a frost in large march/around the time blossoms hit I am lacking many apples that year, sucks for me, for "shoulda just grown granny smiths" farmer that is bankruptcy time to say nothing of the general size of my apples with my cookers being about eater size compared to the supermarket ones, and in the case of milk they do breed different cows which may be more or less hardy (not to mention bred so they also make reasonable meat or leather as well as milk when milking is not an option any more) and homogenisation is not great for some), or perhaps like I would suspect in your case is actually considering their diet (the difference from eating because you know biology and shit to food is there to sustain you and it is a large part in what does it, consider it thusly is not to be underestimated).

*had tomato powder randomly sprinkled on certain meals, as well as occasions where makers have gone and added tomato powder where they had not previously.

I too am not a food scientist nor biologist nor something similar. I do like knowing food and toxicity testing is something I am familiar enough with (I stick my hands in old machines a lot, rather it not cost me too much to do so) and beyond that it is the same volume of walking around information, the same amount of hours and being a liar in your findings is not held the same the world over (Germany is far harsher than here) but it is not good and you are unlikely to have a career afterwards. To that end they have more than the benefit of the doubt from me.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 14, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Assuming you don't have a major aversion to water then why do "therapies" when you can get tasty flavourings of not particularly significant nutritional impact for not a lot.
> 
> I agree water is required by the body to function properly, this is OK though as most liquids that are safe to drink in any real quantity are mostly water. Or if you prefer all the tests which say nothing really hydrates you any better than plain old water have a corollary in that they all hydrate you about as well as water so drink away as long as it is not that salty gatorade nonsense -- there is no magical water sieve before your stomach.


I made a second post somewhere here about the different ways you can flavor your water. Liiike carbonating it, adding fruit extract, etc.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 20, 2017)

So my mom was watching QVC yesterday and they had some specials on sale. One of the things she saw was a Fruit Infusion pitcher. It looks like this.






So if anyone doesn't know, basically is a pitcher with a chamber filled with holes where you fill with fruit and add drinks to it like water, tea or whatever else you want. She been looking for a pitcher to replace the over 10 year old one we have been using but I was curious if anyone has tried using one of these things as a method to having some flavor in drinks to maybe perhaps encourage more water drinking over the other types of drinks.


----------



## jpx86 (Jul 20, 2017)

You don't need to drink 8 cups of water a day. That all started from a paper in 1945 that said you need about 2.5 liters of water a day in which most of it comes from foods.

Just get used to drinking water. It is better cold. It is even better with ice in it.

If you are used to drinking juice, soda, or whatever, then it may be difficult to do at first. Of course sugar water tastes better than just water. That is why they put it in there - so you will keep buying it. Just remind yourself that you are doing it for your health - not pleasure.

Also, quit drinking water 3 hours before bed so you don't wake up needing to pee.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2017)

jpx86 said:


> Also, quit drinking water 3 hours before bed so you don't wake up needing to pee.


Well as long as you don't wet the bed, is not a problem right?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jul 21, 2017)

milk.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jul 21, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> milk.


Milk has a lot of sugar and fat


----------



## Viri (Jul 21, 2017)

Whisky


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jul 21, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Milk has a lot of sugar and fat


I drink it every day, it builds strong bones........and Sugar ? are you sure you buy actual natural milk ?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 21, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Milk has a lot of sugar and fat



Whole milk is said to be healthier than 2% as it contains natural sugar and not processed, at least over here. Lactose is a normal occurring sugar.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 21, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Milk has a lot of sugar and fat


One cup of white milk (250 ml) contains 12 grams of naturally-occurring sugar called lactose. It gives milk a slightly sweet taste. The body breaks lactose down into glucose and galactose (most of which is later converted to glucose). This process is important because glucose is the primary source of energy in the body and the sole energy source for the brain.

Determining if a food has naturally-occurring sugars or added sugars is important. As part of their nutrient-rich package, foods such as fruit, white milk and plain yogurt contain naturally-occurring sugars. These are all healthy foods to include in your diet. In contrast, added sugars are concentrated sources of calories with no nutritional benefit. Thus, limiting added sugars is wise since extra calories can lead to weight gain and increased risk for health problems.

Lactose, also known as milk sugar, makes up around 0-8 per cent of milk, by weight. Extracted from sweet or sour whey, lactose can be separated from milk, to create lactose free dairy products, and can be marketed and sold separately. Pure lactose is about 20 per cent the sweetness of cane sugar and is used in unique food applications and as a sweet addition to flavoured milk. Lactose is also a good way to support the growth of beneficial gut bacteria such as acidophilus.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 21, 2017)

Mio flavor drop thingies


----------



## Quantumcat (Jul 21, 2017)

It doesn't matter if a sugar is naturally occurring or not, it has the same impact - more energy that you need to burn, and contributing to tooth decay.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 21, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> It doesn't matter if a sugar is naturally occurring or not, it has the same impact - more energy that you need to burn, and contributing to tooth decay.



That's why you brush your teeth three times a day.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jul 21, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> I drink it every day, it builds strong bones........and Sugar ? are you sure you buy actual natural milk ?


It's a problem if someone consumes *no* dairy products, or very little, and doesn't also eat anything else that contains calcium like spinach for example - but once your body has had enough for its normal processes, having any more isn't helping you. Drinking a litre of milk every day won't give you stronger bones than someone who drinks one cup. And all that milk you are drinking is just increasing the amount of energy you are consuming, meaning you are putting on weight or else have to exercise more to maintain your weight. Not to mention, milk costs money, whereas a glass of water from the tap probably costs a fraction of a cent. And one last thing, that glass of water likely contains flouride, which is protecting your teeth, whereas milk is contributing to their decay.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 21, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> It's a problem if someone consumes *no* dairy products, or very little, and doesn't also eat anything else that contains calcium like spinach for example - but once your body has had enough for its normal processes, having any more isn't helping you. Drinking a litre of milk every day won't give you stronger bones than someone who drinks one cup. And all that milk you are drinking is just increasing the amount of energy you are consuming, meaning you are putting on weight or else have to exercise more to maintain your weight. Not to mention, milk costs money, whereas a glass of water from the tap probably costs a fraction of a cent. And one last thing, that glass of water likely contains flouride, which is protecting your teeth, whereas milk is contributing to their decay.


Oh yeah? Well milk is used in White Russians. That makes it better than water! Eat that, smart guy that makes good points!


----------



## linuxares (Jul 21, 2017)

All you need is a water pitch and lemons. Just cut them in to slices and put them in the water. Depending on how sour you want it, you just add more or less lemons. Simple and really tasty!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jul 21, 2017)

sparkling water might do it, it's like if fruit juice, soda and water had a baby together. It's basically flavored carbonated water. Very tasty.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jul 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Drinking water is boring, doesn't have much of appealing taste. What are some good flavors I can drink instead that is tasty and healthy to consume? Also I can't drink 8 cups of water a day, is just too much and it doesn't help is not appealing.


good news, that 8 cups a day thing is bs.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jul 21, 2017)

linuxares said:


> All you need is a water pitch and lemons. Just cut them in to slices and put them in the water. Depending on how sour you want it, you just add more or less lemons. Simple and really tasty!


I like sliced limes and fresh mint from the garden (in spring and summer mint grows like a weed!)


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 21, 2017)

water carbonic lemon. milk. sportsdrink.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 21, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> That's why you brush your teeth three times a day.


Is it up to three times a day now? How times change.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Is it up to three times a day now? How times change.


I dunno, used to just be once when you wake up and once when you go to bed. So maybe is region specific?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jul 21, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> It's a problem if someone consumes *no* dairy products, or very little, and doesn't also eat anything else that contains calcium like spinach for example - but once your body has had enough for its normal processes, having any more isn't helping you. Drinking a litre of milk every day won't give you stronger bones than someone who drinks one cup. And all that milk you are drinking is just increasing the amount of energy you are consuming, meaning you are putting on weight or else have to exercise more to maintain your weight. Not to mention, milk costs money, whereas a glass of water from the tap probably costs a fraction of a cent. And one last thing, that glass of water likely contains flouride, which is protecting your teeth, whereas milk is contributing to their decay.


oh, the advantages of living on a farm...free milk.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 21, 2017)

I suggest gasoline.


----------



## lordkaos (Jul 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Drinking water is boring, doesn't have much of appealing taste. What are some good flavors I can drink instead that is tasty and healthy to consume? Also I can't drink 8 cups of water a day, is just too much and it doesn't help is not appealing.


mix mineral water with some fruit juice, not packaged juice, or you can just add some tea bags to your normal water.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2017)

lordkaos said:


> mix mineral water with some fruit juice, not packaged juice, or you can just add some tea bags to your normal water.


What is special about water? And if I'm making tea, why wouldn't I add sugar?


----------



## lordkaos (Jul 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What is special about water? And if I'm making tea, why wouldn't I add sugar?


well, you're asking for "healthy aternatives to drinking water" you know, I kinda like to use mineral water for its bubbles, you can add sugar to your tea if you want.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jul 22, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> oh, the advantages of living on a farm...free milk.


Yum!!!!! Fresh raw milk is delicious, with all the cream in it still etc. Lucky you.


----------



## orangy57 (Jul 22, 2017)

I'd say vitamin water or something, but judging by the fact that you won't even drink water, you probably wouldn't end up using any of the energy

just deal with drinking water like everyone else, it's the healthiest thing you can drink


----------



## death360 (Jul 22, 2017)

How about some beer it has water in it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 22, 2017)

Orangy57 said:


> I'd say vitamin water or something, but judging by the fact that you won't even drink water, you probably wouldn't end up using any of the energy
> 
> just deal with drinking water like everyone else, it's the healthiest thing you can drink


I do drink water, I didn't say I don't drink it, just I don't drink it as much as other things.



death360 said:


> How about some beer it has water in it.


I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 22, 2017)

I quit drinking alcohol a number of years ago. I turned to soda and mixing juices with seltzer water. Recently though, I just drink water.


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 22, 2017)

In case it hasn't been mentioned, I have found mt dew to be an acceptable substitute for water. Just don't stop drinking it cold turkey, could cause some withdrawal. And invest in dental insurance. Had like 8k of work done.

Edit, oh wait, you said healthy..


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Jul 24, 2017)

Homemade juice, cuz commercial ones have more colorants than actual juice.


----------

